# Interesting history of sambo article



## seal (Jun 23, 2006)

Take a gander at this article (click or paste the link).  I don't mean to make a thread about the intro to sambo.  No, the link actually contains some interesting discussion pieces, such as the secrecy of the "true" russian martial art and the misinformation of sambo to the international community.  It's a nice read.  

http://www.budo-fitness.se/budoinfogallery/sambo.html


----------



## green meanie (Jun 23, 2006)

Great info! Thanks for the link.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 24, 2006)

interesting to say the least


----------



## mscroggins (Jun 24, 2006)

Here is the link to another article:

http://cclib.nsu.ru/projects/satbi/satbi-e/statyi/sambo.html


M.Lukashev article was published in "Physical culture and sport" magazine N9-10/91 

There just isn't much in English, sadly.


----------



## Malcolm Ishida (Jun 28, 2006)

From Scott Sonnon's article:

"This Soviet Close Quarters Combat (CQC) training methods were tested for effectiveness in the Russo-Japanese War and World War I."

Russo-Japanese War 1904-5
World War I 1914-18
October Revolution 1917
Creation of the Soviet Union 1922

A bit off with the timeline isn't he?

Malcolm


----------

